# Not sure why, but my dog won't eat out of a bowl



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

it's late, but I've been wondering and pondering. Why won't my dog eat from a bowl? I've tried different bowls made of different materials (ceramic, metal, plastic), different sizes and shapes (from deep bowls to plates and anything in between) and he won't eat out of them. I've also tried taking his collar off so nothing clanks against the side of the bowl. He will eat exactly the same wet food out of a Kong, which is absolutely fine as it keeps him occupied for a while and he'll eat exactly the same kibble by hand as I use it as low value training treats. He used to eat from his bowl and I can't think of anything that has happened to maybe scare him whilst eating.

He had a full vet check 2 weeks ago when he was castrated. I did mention it to the vet and they didn't suggest anything. Does he just have a strong work ethic and wants to work for food (unlikely as he's a Bichon x Chi)? Is it just a strange quirk? Maybe I'm just totally overthinking it...

Has anyone had a dog which doesn't like bowls? Did you ever overcome it? I'm not bothered by feeding him from a Kong, more curious as to any reasons why.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Sarah

ETA: he drinks fine out of any bowl. I tried putting food in his usual water bowl (ceramic) and he didn't touch it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry I can't suggest any reason because you say it's all bowls. My dog will not eat or drink out metal bowls because she's frightened of reflective surfaces and she can see her reflection in the bottom of stainless steel.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

sesmo said:


> Has anyone had a dog which doesn't like bowls?


I have one. Drinks from any bowl.* Can* eat from a bowl but nine times out of ten will look at the food in the bowl and either look back at me or simply walk away.



> Did you ever overcome it?


I just accept it as one of her foibles. She now gets the food tipped out onto a mat which she eats straight away whilst the rest of the dogs munch away from their bowls. I've never really worried about it. I suspect it started accidently and now she just prefers that way .....in fact all my dogs love me to throw a cup of kibble for them to graze off the floor. Bowls are a human construction.

J


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> Sorry I can't suggest any reason because you say it's all bowls. My dog will not eat or drink out metal bowls because she's frightened of reflective surfaces and she can see her reflection in the bottom of stainless steel.


I'm wondering if this is what is bothering Oliver, he has recently become reluctant to eat his food from his bowl.



Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I have one. Drinks from any bowl.* Can* eat from a bowl but nine times out of ten will look at the food in the bowl and either look back at me or simply walk away.
> 
> I just accept it as one of her foibles. She now gets the food tipped out onto a mat which she eats straight away whilst the rest of the dogs munch away from their bowls. I've never really worried about it. I suspect it started accidently and now she just prefers that way .....in fact all my dogs love me to throw a cup of kibble for them to graze off the floor. Bowls are a human construction.
> 
> J


My dog tends to pick the food up out of his bowl and eat it fro, the floor. Not my favourite, but I'm just happy to see him eat as he can sometimes refuse food.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

He will have to have his own dinner mat get a cheap one from the £1 shop


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Also meant to mention, that he also refuses to eat from a bowl when it's in different rooms as well- even other houses.

Thanks for your replies, they can be odd little creatures can't they.  I was grooming him earlier and had some kibble in a small plastic bowl not much wider than his muzzle (he's a wriggler being groomed so I bribe him with treats). He was up on a table and decided to eat the kibble out of that bowl. Don't particularly want him eating on the table, but next time he gets fed I'll try it as an experiment.

ETA, I think I still have my old cats dinner mat somewhere. She had one as she would pick a piece of food out of the bowl, carefully put it on the mat, look at it and then eat it. Def worth a try.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Oliver's food bowl sits on a mat, but he moves it from the bowl deliberately (it seems!) Over the mat so he can eat it straight off the kitchen floor.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you thought of putting the kibble into something like a Kong Wobbler or similar? Maybe having to play about to get his food (otherwise known as work for it) he might want to eat it. You will probably have to work with him to show him how to do it.

However there's a distinct possibility that he prefers the wet food to the dry kibble.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You seem to have done everything that I would have suggested as sometimes it is a certain type of bowl that they dislike. Only other thought does the bowls move about when he is trying to eat from them? If they do maybe something like a rubber mat or damp folded tea towel underneath will stop them moving.

it maybe just a quirk he has picked up though. Sometimes dogs can get phobias, something happens once that freaks them or the don't like, and then after even if the original problem isn't there they still associate the situation with what happened. Its they only thing I can think of that may explain it.

if you don't want to continue hand feeding the kibble, you can get busy buddy twist and treats or kong wobblers that will dispense kibble when they nose it along or paw it.


----------



## AsNatureIntended (May 21, 2016)

sesmo said:


> Also meant to mention, that he also refuses to eat from a bowl when it's in different rooms as well- even other houses.
> 
> Thanks for your replies, they can be odd little creatures can't they.  I was grooming him earlier and had some kibble in a small plastic bowl not much wider than his muzzle (he's a wriggler being groomed so I bribe him with treats). He was up on a table and decided to eat the kibble out of that bowl. Don't particularly want him eating on the table, but next time he gets fed I'll try it as an experiment.
> 
> ETA, I think I still have my old cats dinner mat somewhere. She had one as she would pick a piece of food out of the bowl, carefully put it on the mat, look at it and then eat it. Def worth a try.


Hi,I don't think it's the bowl at all. He's obviously trying to tell you something. What does his diet consist of in a typical week?


----------



## botty (Dec 20, 2007)

KatieandOliver said:


> Oliver's food bowl sits on a mat, but he moves it from the bowl deliberately (it seems!) Over the mat so he can eat it straight off the kitchen floor.


My 8 month old cav King Charles does the same pushes his food bowl till I put his biscuits on the floor


----------



## AsNatureIntended (May 21, 2016)

sesmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> it's late, but I've been wondering and pondering. Why won't my dog eat from a bowl? I've tried different bowls made of different materials (ceramic, metal, plastic), different sizes and shapes (from deep bowls to plates and anything in between) and he won't eat out of them. I've also tried taking his collar off so nothing clanks against the side of the bowl. He will eat exactly the same wet food out of a Kong, which is absolutely fine as it keeps him occupied for a while and he'll eat exactly the same kibble by hand as I use it as low value training treats. He used to eat from his bowl and I can't think of anything that has happened to maybe scare him whilst eating.
> 
> ...


Reading through everyones comments. You do realise that dogs aren't meant to eat out of bowls, right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

OP, sounds like he's just a quirky dog that way. As long as he does eat, and he will drink out of a bowl, I wouldn't worry too much about it 



AsNatureIntended said:


> Reading through everyones comments. You do realise that dogs aren't meant to eat out of bowls, right?


As dogs are scavengers, I'm sure most are happy to eat out of whatever receptacle they find food in  
Dogs aren't "meant" to be on leashes either, but we use them because it's convenient for us, and safer for our dogs. I don't think it's a huge deal to feed a dog out of a bowl, or off a matt, or whatever works for each dog/owner combination.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

He's on Akela small paws food (the fish one and original) and James Wellbeloved wet adult food. Still doesn't really eat out of a bowl, but I've got a mat so his food goes on there and he eats it no problem.

He's a decent weight (not losing or gaining), toileting and playing fine so I'm not concerned about that aspect. More the reasons why he'd take a dislike to it. If he's happy eating like that, I'm happy.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My Jack Russell won't eat from a bowl.

I don't know why and I don't really care why.

She eats her food from a saucer.


----------

